# Wie umändern?



## MarkusSchmidt11 (21. Nov 2011)

```
public int size() {
		int count = 0;
		Node root = temp;
		while (root != null) {
			count++;
			root = root.getNext();
		}
		return count;
	}
```


Wie kann ich diese Methode umändern - sodass es auch für eine Liste mit mehr Elementen geeignet wäre?

Grüße Markus


----------



## Gast2 (21. Nov 2011)

Warum sollte die Methode nicht für Listen mit "mehr Elementen" geeignet sein?


----------



## MarkusSchmidt11 (21. Nov 2011)

das zum Beispiel für eine Liste mit ca. 2000 Elementen nicht geeignet wäre, würde doch ewig gehen

Gibt es da nichts einfacheres?


----------



## MarkusSchmidt11 (21. Nov 2011)

Ich muss mit dieser Methode

int size()

die Anzahl der Elemente der Liste ermitteln
Und ich frage mich, wie das einfach geht.


----------



## Marcinek (21. Nov 2011)

Und warum geht das ewig?


----------



## maki (21. Nov 2011)

Weil er dann durhc alle Elemente durchiterieren müsste.

Warum merkst du dir nicht einfach wieviele Elemente in der Liste sind?


----------



## MarkusSchmidt11 (21. Nov 2011)

Ich brauch das fürs Studium 
Der lieber Prof will diese Methode sehen! ;-)


----------



## ARadauer (21. Nov 2011)

Du musst dir in deiner Datenstruktur einfach die Anzahl merken...


----------



## Badmeister (27. Nov 2011)

Vielleicht will dein "lieber Prof" ja, dass du es rekursiv löst (was aber auch nicht schneller wär - im Gengenteil).


----------

